# New Ob Owners



## C Ware

Hi Everyone-

New OB 28KRS owners. Took delivery Thursday last. Can't wait for first road trip weekend after next. We have been practicing in our driveway. Does anyone know how to turn off the outside speakers?


----------



## MaeJae

Welcome !
and Congratulations!

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam

Where are you from?


----------



## C Ware

RizFam said:


> Where are you from?


Hammond, Louisiana- about 40 miles north of the Big Easy
Do y'all pig roast above or below ground?


----------



## map guy

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the Zoo!

Map Guy


----------



## 3LEES

HWY STAR said:


> Do y'all pig roast above or below ground?


First of all, Welcome to the best forum on the web!

We're glad y'all found us!

Now, about that pig...

either way is fine with me! Just don't call me late for dinner!

Dan


----------



## RizFam

HWY STAR said:


> Where are you from?


Hammond, Louisiana- about 40 miles north of the Big Easy
Do y'all pig roast above or below ground?
[/quote]










Above ground we bring the Roaster to the campground.


----------



## alebar17

HWY STAR said:


> Hi Everyone-
> 
> New OB 28KRS owners. Took delivery Thursday last. Can't wait for first road trip weekend after next. We have been practicing in our driveway. Does anyone know how to turn off the outside speakers?


You have outside speakers?


----------



## C Ware

RizFam said:


> Hi Everyone-
> 
> New OB 28KRS owners. Took delivery Thursday last. Can't wait for first road trip weekend after next. We have been practicing in our driveway. Does anyone know how to turn off the outside speakers?


You have outside speakers?








[/quote]

yep and dont know how to turn them off for late at nite.


----------



## Scrib

Welcome aboard!


----------



## RizFam

We've had two Pig Roast at the house & the Hubby dug a big pit the first time. Then the second Pig Roast he built a B-B-Q large enough to cook a pig







However, at a campground we can't very well dig a big pit to cook our pig. We first have to get permission from the CG owners to bring the roaster. 
They slaughter the pig on Friday, prepare it & start cooking it. It cooks all night & then we all eat it on Sat.


----------



## HootBob

Welcome HWY Star to the Outback Family 
Congrats on the 28KRS and enjoy

Don


----------



## Northern Wind

Welcome and Congrats!








Steve


----------



## skippershe

Hi HWY Star
















to Outbackers!

It's great to see ANOTHER 28 ROO member made it here









Sorry I can't help you with the speaker issue, this one seems new to everyone here.

I can't believe we missed outdoor speakers by a year









Happy Camping,


----------



## emsley3

HWY STAR said:


> Hi Everyone-
> 
> New OB 28KRS owners. Took delivery Thursday last. Can't wait for first road trip weekend after next. We have been practicing in our driveway. Does anyone know how to turn off the outside speakers?


HWY STAR,

First off, Welcome!!!

We recently bought a 2007 25RS-S and are still waiting on the maiden voyage and I too have questioned how to turn off the outside speakers. It dawned on me the other night that they are probably wired for a Fade of Rear to Front or Balance of Left to Right. So, I would try playing with Fade and/or Balance. I'm going to try tomorrow and I'll let you know what I find. This is the only way I can think of stopping the outside speakers from working.

Paul


----------



## wolfwood

*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW FAMILY!!!!* 
(Glad to see both you & Lori joining in the fun!!!!!)

Hey...the 25RSS has outdoor speakers, too? NO FAIR!!!


----------



## bobpattie

Welcome - it looks like 2 new members from Hammond LA - I too can't believe we missed the outside speakers by 6 months or less - you will get a lot of info here - always ask as they are always willing to answer or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

too funny, some of us are trying to figure out how to add music outside!


----------



## Rubrhammer

See if your stereo has a speaker A, B, AB switch. AB would be inside and outside, A would probably be just inside B would probably just be outside.
This is common on stereos.
Bob


----------



## emsley3

Yes, the 07 25RS-S has outside speakers from the factory too. Looks like Keystone is listening to their customers and taking care of some of the mods themselves.

I did check this morning and the speakers are wired so that you can use the fade control to turn off the outside speakers. I believe the interior speakers are wired as the front and the outside as the rear although may have that backwards. To get to the fade, just push the volume control button until it shows fade and then turn the knob left or right. Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## mswalt

Welcome to Outbackers!

Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## C Ware

emsley3 said:


> Yes, the 07 25RS-S has outside speakers from the factory too. Looks like Keystone is listening to their customers and taking care of some of the mods themselves.
> 
> I did check this morning and the speakers are wired so that you can use the fade control to turn off the outside speakers. I believe the interior speakers are wired as the front and the outside as the rear although may have that backwards. To get to the fade, just push the volume control button until it shows fade and then turn the knob left or right. Hope this helps.
> 
> Paul


And the WINNER is Paul... it was the fade button
Thanks a lot, now my fellow campers won't be bothered by my music listening pleasure !


----------



## skippershe

Hooray for Paul!








Great job!









Now we all know how to turn off the outside speakers for fellow Outbackers who are lucky enough to have them








bitter?? me??? Nah!!!


----------



## FraTra

emsley3 said:


> Hi Everyone-
> 
> New OB 28KRS owners. Took delivery Thursday last. Can't wait for first road trip weekend after next. We have been practicing in our driveway. Does anyone know how to turn off the outside speakers?


HWY STAR,

First off, Welcome!!!

We recently bought a 2007 25RS-S and are still waiting on the maiden voyage and I too have questioned how to turn off the outside speakers. It dawned on me the other night that they are probably wired for a Fade of Rear to Front or Balance of Left to Right. So, I would try playing with Fade and/or Balance. I'm going to try tomorrow and I'll let you know what I find. This is the only way I can think of stopping the outside speakers from working.

Paul
[/quote]

I have a 2007 25RS-S and don't have outside speakers!


----------



## emsley3

FraTra said:


> I have a 2007 25RS-S and don't have outside speakers!


FraTra,

Very very strange. I'm trying to access Keystone's site to see if/which option package it is part of but their site must be down. I can't tell from your pic, but do you have the diamond plate on the lower front portion of your 25RS-S?

Paul


----------



## FraTra

emsley3 said:


> I have a 2007 25RS-S and don't have outside speakers!


FraTra,

Very very strange. I'm trying to access Keystone's site to see if/which option package it is part of but their site must be down. I can't tell from your pic, but do you have the diamond plate on the lower front portion of your 25RS-S?

Paul
[/quote]

I don't have the diamond plate front on mine. It has an August 2007 manufature date. Maybe they didn'r start the outside speakers until some point after that. I don't mind not having them, it's just another potential source for a leak.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Mines an 07 and I do not have the outside speakers.

Most times when camping, I wish no one had them







Your an Outbacker, I know you will be considerate









John


----------



## emsley3

FraTra said:


> I don't have the diamond plate front on mine. It has an August 2007 manufature date. Maybe they didn'r start the outside speakers until some point after that. I don't mind not having them, it's just another potential source for a leak.


I asked about the diamond plate because as far as I know, it is a standard option on the 07's as are the outside speakers after looking at Keystone's literature. Our 07 has both features but I have not looked at the manufacturing date. I assume that you meant the manufacturer date on yours was August 2006. I find it strange that Keystone would add features in the middle of a model year but it looks like they must since tdvffjohn is in the same boat.

Does anyone have insight as to how TT manufacturer's determine a model year? I kind of assumed it was similar to cars where July/August would be the switch to the next year but I may be wrong.

As for the outside speakers, I don't see them getting much use except at the races with the guys.









Paul


----------



## yesallmine

Yes --the speakers are wired to the fade. However ,on ours 28rsds,the outside is paired with the bunkhouse so if they are on outside -they are on in the bunkroom. Not so great if the kids are asleep or watching TV etc.. Congrats on the new unit!!


----------



## Moosegut

HWY STAR said:


> You have outside speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep and dont know how to turn them off for late at nite.


TURN OFF THE RADIO!!!









That'll work.


----------



## egregg57

Outside Speakers? OUTSIDE SPEAKERS?!!!!!














That's it I am getting a 2008!

So there!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Outside Speakers? OUTSIDE SPEAKERS?!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it I am getting a 2008!
> 
> So there!


There IS a sound ordinance in Brentwood.....

Isn't there???


----------



## C Ware

wolfwood said:


> Outside Speakers? OUTSIDE SPEAKERS?!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it I am getting a 2008!
> 
> So there!


There IS a sound ordinance in Brentwood.....

Isn't there???
[/quote]

Now Now fellow OB'ers...My Roo was born in Feb 07... My bro, who used to sell TT's told me that TT's manufacture date is Jan - Dec... Sometimes it is nice to listen to music as opposed to watching the idiot box... I'd rather fall asleep next to my baby listening to Barry White than Jay Leno...


----------



## BoBerry

HI









We just picked our outback up with outside speakers this past weekend and they showed up there A is speakers in our front bedroom B is surround sound speakers kitchen area and C is outside speakers. I hope yours is wired like ours was. I hope this helps so you can hear the







when you want to.

Blessings,
Micki


----------



## jetjane

Boberry said:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just picked our outback up with outside speakers this past weekend and they showed up there A is speakers in our front bedroom B is surround sound speakers kitchen area and C is outside speakers. I hope yours is wired like ours was. I hope this helps so you can hear the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you want to.
> 
> Blessings,
> Micki


Hey Micki..since you have a brand new Sydney with the outside speakers, can you tell me if you also got a DVD player instead of just a CD player too? I have a new Sydney 5er on order (in transit now, yay!) and I am hoping I get the new upgrades too but I am just too curious to wait another week or 2 to find out, hehe! Also, is yours now a 2008 or is it still a 2007?


----------



## Carey

Welcome! and Congrats!

Ya Who we have another Roo!

Carey


----------



## where'smycoffee

Welcome aboard HWY Star, and congratulations on the new Outback! We just bought a 2007 26rs and we didn't get outside speakers...what a rip.

Good Luck with Her!


----------



## BoBerry

I believe it is just a 2007 I am not sure and yes it has DVD player MP3 and CD all in one I know you will enjoy we sure have this weekend!!! Many happy travels but please check out the other post about washing down camper and speakers leaking around them that I saw on here seems like we will need to be caulking around ours as well.

Blessings,

Micki


----------

